# Diodos paralelos



## juanjaem (May 30, 2006)

Quizas sea una tonteria preguntarlo, pero todavia no tengo mucha idea en esto.
Querria saber si conecto dos diodos en paralelo de por ejemplo 2 Amperios, si se suman y se quedarian como uno de 4 Amperios. Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2006)

tienes razon, no es un tonteria.
El problema de meter 2 diodos en paralelo es que no son exactos, uno puede tener una tension de 0.6 y el otro de 0.65V, con lo que la carga no se reparte igualmente, por ejemplo uno te soportara 1,8A y el otro 2,2A.
Como puedes ver no es baladi tu pregunta.
Para solucionarlo se colocan en serie con cada diodo una resistencia de bajo valor y luego todo en paralelo. De esta forma se compensa.

El diodo de que tiene menor tension circulara mas corriente, al circular mas corriente hay mas caida en la resistencia y la suma de caidas de tension es igual a todas las ramas de D+R del circuito paralelo.


----------



## juanjaem (May 31, 2006)

La solucion ya la e entendido, pero los diodos van a soportar una tension de 12 voltios y de 7 Amperios y esto hace un total de 84 watios. No se si existira alguna resistencia de 84 wattios, de todas maneras creo que lo mejor es gastarse los dineros en un diodo de 10 A. Gracias tio pepe

Por cierto, ¿y si en vez de 2 , puesiera 10 de 1 amperio?, todas de las mismas caracteristicas. alomejor se compensa o algo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2006)

A ver, las cuentas son: tension de alimentacio 12V corriente 7A OK

Potencia en los diodos=Caida de tension de diodo * corriente diodo

Diodo normal de silicio
P=0.7*7=4.9W o sea 5W, 

en cualquier tienda encontraras que te soporten esta "pequeña" corriente.

Si los conectas en paralelo y quieres compensar (para estas correintes tan bajas no vale la pena, ahora veras por que

Suponesmos una variacion en el peor de los casos V=1V

R=1/3.5A=0.022 ohms o sea un cable (despreciable)
No es necesario compensar.

Esto se utiliza a partir 100A, los puedes añador en paralelo sin ningun tipo de miedo.


----------



## Leon Elec (Oct 1, 2011)

Perdón que reviva este mensaje.
No me pareció abrir un nuevo tema para algo parecido.

¿cuál es la fórmula para calcular la caída de tensión en diodos en paralelo? No logro encontrarlo por ningún lado.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 1, 2011)

Hola. En realidad si te guias por la hoja de datos tiene el valor de caida de tensión de cada diodo. Luego las diferencias minimas est{an por defectos de fabricación y no suelen estar en las hojas. 

Cuales son los modelos que yu piensas usar?

saludos

Juan josé


----------



## rrosales (Oct 5, 2011)

Buenas, creo que ninguno tiene razon si conectas 2 diodos en paraleleo solo uno conducirá debido al voltaje de umbral del mismo es decir conducira toda la corriente el diodo que tenga menor voltaje de umbral, acuerdense que el diodo para conducir debe tener un voltaje mayor al de umbral y el que tiene mayor voltaje jamaz conducirá ya que el otro lo gobierna, espero esto disipe sus dudas.


----------

